# Just an update - pics added



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

As some of you might remember a while back - I was talking about wanting / needing a new buck. I had placed some pics of a buck that I was looking at on the site, named Old Castle Blue. Well this is one that I had shown my husband that I was interested in. But, most on here did not care for him.

Well, hubby went and purchased this buck for me last month as an anniversary present for me and then told me about it. I hadn't said anything as like I said above, most of you did not care for him.

Well, we went and picked him up today - and honestly, I am SOOOO glad that I got him. He is actually really nice looking. Those pictures did him NO justice what so ever. He is 18 3/4 tall at just shy of 2 years old. He is very dainty (which I really like). He seems pretty level when I was watching him without him "noticing" me. He is actually a very shy and timid goat. Not mean at all - just scared to death.

He is going to make a wonderful addition here, and his daughter's are being bred now - so I should be able to see udders in a couple months!

Anyway - I had to share my happiness!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Just an update*

Can't wait for the updated photos! Congrats! I'm going to show this to hubby...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Just an update*

Congrats Allison...and glad you like him!! We want pics!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just an update*

thats why I always say that we cant totaly judge by a pick --- especially when it is on uneven ground and he is all fuffy.

Congrats!!! Seems hubby has got it right, he knows how to get to your heart


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just an update*

Blue - is doing wonderful. He is walking the fence seducing the girls and they   him. But I want to get blood tests to see where we are with breedings, especially since some are FF.

I will be able to take some pics on probobly Thursday, as right now when we leave and get home - it is dark out so they don't look very good. I am just worried that he is not eating much cause he is to excited about the girls on the otherside of the fence - LOL!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Just an update*

Congrats! Glad you like him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Just an update*

congrats... :thumbup: ...sounds like you have a real nice buck on your hands....love to see pics of him.........


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just an update*

Congrats!!! And as long as YOU are happy and YOU like him, that is all that matters!!! And what a sweet gesture on Hubby's part.... I wander if I could talk Lee into goats for Valentine's Day :scratch: :greengrin:

I can't wait to see pics!!!!! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just an update*

Just show him my post and tell him what a wonderful hubby I have ----- :shrug: might work


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just an update*

Maybe.... If only I could hipnotize(sp?) him.... hhhhhmmmm.... I might have to look into that :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just an update*

hmmmm - that might work.

Let me know how that goes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Just an update*



> Maybe.... If only I could hipnotize(sp?) him.... hhhhhmmmm.... I might have to look into that


  :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just an update*

Well.... it started to work... and then he snapped out of it to ask me how much the necklace cost that I was waving in front of him :doh: :shrug: men...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just an update*

LOL brandy - that is to funny! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just an update*

haha... I thought you would get a kick out of that one :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just an update*

These are god aweful pics, but I am leaving for town and so wanted to get a few. It is early when I took them, overcasted, and we had our first bit of snow last night - :hair: :hair:

Anyway - here is Old Castle Blue























































These were taken while eating and he was parallell to a down hill slide. The things around him are Blackbelly sheep. The white one that he is a little taller then - was born June 21st 2008 - so not even 6 months old.... kinda shows how tiny he is - 18 3/4 inches tall

Anyway - off to town!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

kelebek...they are nice goats.....


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison! He looks alot like Chief!! Except Blue has those gorgeous blue eyes!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he has the same face as my Jitterbug!! how adorable!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

As soon as I saw him I thought of Liz's Chief. Chief is the buck that covered my Katie & Kizzy last year and this year, so you know that I think he's special!
Candy :sun:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a handsome guy! I really like him!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks all. I really really like him and hopefully will bring us some nice kids!


----------

